# Had an interesting idea...



## Randy Simmons (Jan 24, 2013)

I am in no way an expert in kitless pen making, but I had an idea.

what about making a magnetic cap kitless pen?

Turn the back body thin, glue a strong magnet, make a good postable surface.

Do the same thing inside the cap

Yes?

Or am I just a schmuck?

Randy


----------



## SteveG (Jan 24, 2013)

DO IT!!!


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 24, 2013)

I double dog dare you!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Randy:
I've been working on an idea like this for some time. I discovered awhile back that black Tru-Stone (all of them) have a strong magnetic attraction.

NOW, my problem is figuring out how to thread Tru-Stone
I believe it can be threaded..... Just not by me.

A magnet close makes a lot of sense, and your fingers don't have to hold onto the pen over threads.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 24, 2013)

PenMan1 said:


> Randy:
> 
> NOW, my problem is figuring out how to thread Tru-Stone
> I believe it can be threaded..... Just not by me.


inserts!


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh boy...

You're saying no one has done this before, and *I* Have to????


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 24, 2013)

Wait..

Andy, why are you threading??

You don't think you could put a magnet in the front section of the pen?


----------



## Tom T (Jan 24, 2013)

Randy
I saw those pens.  They look great. I had a hard time seeing the threads. LOL


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> Wait..
> 
> Andy, why are you threading??
> 
> You don't think you could put a magnet in the front section of the pen?



My thought was that it would be easier to just use one "undrilled" earth magnet in the cap and use black Tru-Stone section and black Tru-stone at the rear to aid in posting.

I kept breaking rare earth magnets trying to drill them out to put behind the section.

As far as I know, nobody here has made a magnet close custom pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2013)

Be careful. Do not use 2 magnets would my suggestion. Especially if they are strong magnets. Just need one magnet and some sort of metal that is attracted to a magnet. Do not want to have to use a hammer to get apart.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 24, 2013)

What do those magnets do for pace makers?


----------



## triw51 (Jan 24, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> You're saying no one has done this before, and *I* Have to????


 

Sounds good to me


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 24, 2013)

Challenge accepted...


----------



## 76winger (Jan 24, 2013)

I would like get hold of some imperial FPs (gold & rhdium) they look awesome IMHO and don't seem to be available from vendors any more. As for Emperors, I like the full size as well as the jrs. But those are just my preferences. You'll get as many different responses as there are responders.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I could track down the magnets used in the Zen kit and imbed them somehow. 

Maybe an inlay ring of iron filings on one side and a strong rare earth magnet?


----------



## Twissy (Jan 26, 2013)

It might be worth getting in contact with "trapper" (Stephen French). He has been looking into this and started a thread HERE. If nothing else there is a useful link there for a source of magnets.

Regards
John


----------



## bradh (Jan 26, 2013)

You could also consider some of that plastic magnet sheet, like they use in those business card fridge magnets. It would be easy to cut into rings to insert into the centre band area.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 26, 2013)

bradh said:


> You could also consider some of that plastic magnet sheet, like they use in those business card fridge magnets. It would be easy to cut into rings to insert into the centre band area.



Would that really be strong enough? I want to find a way to embed it in the pen material to that it is more "hideaway"


----------



## carpblaster (Jan 26, 2013)

Find a old refrigerator door magnet, u can cut them to any size,make them flatter ,there limber enough to sand them down and make anything u want,just an idea


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 26, 2013)

It's just a question of how I magnetize the cap.


----------

